
Startup Chile's Successful Companies - kcole16
http://blog.entrywire.com/chiles-public-portfolio/
======
Animats
From the article: _" Most of these acquisitions appear to be “acquihire”-type
deals, and the terms are undisclosed."_

 _" Only about 1% of Startup Chile companies have completed a Series A (or
greater). For these companies, the average time from founding to A round is
2.25 years. Three companies have reached B (SaferTaxi, Cabify, Opendoor), and
Cabify reached C. It’s worth noting both of these companies are taxi-on-
demand."_

 _" < 1% of it’s companies have achieved a liquidity event."_

The success that isn't a cab company, Opendoor, is basically an AirBnB copy.
Uber is moving into Chile and seems to be beating SaferTaxi.

That's disappointing.

~~~
tdylan
Why is it disappointing?

------
guard-of-terra
Chile is so awesome that I'm seriously consider moving there. The contrast
with neighboring countries is also astounding.

------
peterjancelis
DataCamp also did TechStars NYC.

There are also successful companies that were bootstrapped, e.g.
TheInternGroup.

~~~
kamakazizuru
the intern group is a joke at best. getting rich kids to pay for internships
to make their CVs look more international. There isnt any innovation or
disruption or even value creation involved. I'm not sure its something SUP
Chile needs to be proud of.

